# My Cruze caught fire after an oil change



## CrispyCruze (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't even know where to start? First of all, I'm happy to be alive. I was driving home from the office on Friday afternoon when I was flagged down by a frantic motorist screaming at me to get out of my car because I was on fire. I didn't notice because the flames were blowing under the car. When I stopped the car to pull over I soon noticed I was in trouble due to the black smoke pouring out from under my hood. By the time I got out of my car it was shooting flames from underneath. Two nice ladies walking down the street saw this and had already called 911 so the fire department was already on the way. Within minutes the car was fully engulfed in flames right when the firemen showed up. Unfortunately it was too late, the car is gone. Oh ya, I forgot to mention that I had just had an oil change from the dealership. I'm not pointing fingers but it seems strange that this happened when it did. Since this has happened I have been investigating online and have found that this is happening more than we think. Why is Chevy not doing anything about this? I'm not the first person this has happened too. If I was on the highway when this happened I would probably be burned to death. I have been a long time Chevy customer and I feel very frustrated and let down. Will it take someone burning to death before they do something?
A picture tells a thousand words by my video will tell the story. Check out the video link below
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_ZkooAl06o

Has anyone else had this happen? I don't know what to do, my insurance is offering me $4000 less than what I owe on it because of the depreciation as soon as I drove it off the lot. It was barley one year old. Can anyone give me some advice??


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm at a loss for words right now.

I would say talk to a lawyer. Not sure how this would be any different than a gas pedal sticking or car bursting into flames while parked in your garage. 

Are you sure you didn't get gap protection? Thought it was a must now a days.

Btw love the name


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Gap insurance may not be provided or a must in Canada. Either way, this is tragic. Depreciation is a joke and whoever came up with it, Id like to have a few words with.


----------



## izzyizz (Mar 11, 2012)

good your doing okay, not the first time i'm hearing of the cruze and a fire. i hope no one ever gets burnt in one. ;-(


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/4767-cruze-catches-fire-2.html

heres a thread, quite a few people have had there cruze's catch fire after an oil change by a dealership, of course they probably just joined the forum for that reason then got another car, after everything was said and done. But we've seen the dealerships dont check to see if the old seal to the oil filter get stuck to the car, put the new filter on, then boom your car is a ChrispyCruze. lol. (not really a funny moment though) it is the Dealerships fault of course I dont know if anything has come of it. 

Did you not get GAP insurance? That really sucks then, but get a Lawer, get a thorough Investigation done. And take the full above post to help you out. Sry for your loss, Dont let this keep you from owning a Cruze there great cars just cant trust some of those "licenced" GM Technicians, change your own oil and make sure the seals come off. I got nothing against any of the GM techs on CT. Just saying some people could be shady or the dealership its self a shady one.

I would hate for this to happen to me driving down the highway with my family in the car... I got 2 children in car seats. 

I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Bad memories for me, was knocked unconscious by the idiot kid that hit me, first thing was getting a large bill from the city addressed to me for the clean up. And why is your insurance company holding you liable for this incident? Why aren't you suing your dealer?

Didn't do my first oil change yet, but sure don't like the location of that oil filter, buried, and has fuel injector lines. I really highly doubt if that kind of fire was cause by oil leakage. Will to bet a half a cup of coffee, your fuel injector lines were damaged by that oil filter changed. Seen way too many poor jobs of doing an oil change, what happens is the oil gets lost, and if the driver isn't alert, the engine seizes up.

A good expert witness will determine the cause of your fire, those sure look like gas flames to me. Besides your dealer, also have the option to sue GM. But really not in the position to say, would have to examine the vehicle first. But certainly a word of caution to the rest of us.

My accident as they call it certainly changed my life. Dragged on for three years, with three years of medical bills covered by my auto and health insurance. Their attorneys, all six of them showed up at my court hearing, and demanded every cent back, they got that off the top. My attorney got 30% of the remaining balance, we argued about that, want his share off the top as well, but gave in. Then had to fork over $10,000.00 for our own expert witness, then another $20,000.00 to offset those crooked doctors the insurance company hired to offset that. Don't ask me why, had three years of medical records, scans, everything of the damage done to me, but had to hire a third party to offset the claims of these crooked doctors. One made me go to a vets office, 45 minutes with just a hammer and a report loaded with lies. 

Next morning, my beloved wife applied for a divorce since she didn't think I could support her life style anymore, she also put in a stiff claim for what little insurance money was left from my accident, there the judge was good and ruled in my favor. Eight years later, met a woman beyond my most wildest dreams, been happy ever since. So things do work out for the best.

Consider yourself to be healthy and alive, just a car, biggest challenge now is finding an attorney that won't screw you. I would think your insurance company would help you fight this claim, one thing I learned is that insurance companies, least in the USA have on retainer, the best attorneys. They do his daily, for the rest of us, a thankfully occasional incident, and have to settle for second best. Have a long talk with them first, sure doesn't sound like this was your fault. Use the term culprit and victim. Sure looks like to me, you are the victim of this incident.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

I can say that while I wouldn't immediately jump at a lawsuit against the dealership, it'd be in the cards if they refused to cover the difference in what my insurance was offering me. Assuming of course it's proven that the dealership did something improperly during the oil change. It takes a lot of heat for motor oil to catch fire. But with a turbo car, that turbo can get pretty hot and I could see it happening.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Beaker said:


> I can say that while I wouldn't immediately jump at a lawsuit against the dealership, it'd be in the cards if they refused to cover the difference in what my insurance was offering me. Assuming of course it's proven that the dealership did something improperly during the oil change. It takes a lot of heat for motor oil to catch fire. But with a turbo car, that turbo can get pretty hot and I could see it happening.



In this instance, it appears to be a 1.8 that caught afire. Does anyone know of the fires that have occurred, now many have been 1.8 vs 1.4T cars? Beaker hit my line of thinking too with the heat a turbo can produce.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Flash point of Doxos oil is 230*C, since I have a turbo, brought my engine to operating temperature and got out my precision IR thermometer. No hotter than the rest of the engine. So lets not speculate, major cause of underhood fires has always been related to fuel leaks with an indirect fuel injection pressures ranging between 35-70 psi. O'rings can be the culprit.

But always exceptions, hope the OP gives a follow up as to exactly what is cause of his problem that can be ours as well. Didn't read where the OP specified which engine he has. More speculation.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

NickD said:


> Flash point of Doxos oil is 230*C, since I have a turbo, brought my engine to operating temperature and got out my precision IR thermometer. No hotter than the rest of the engine. So lets not speculate, major cause of underhood fires has always been related to fuel leaks with an indirect fuel injection pressures ranging between 35-70 psi. O'rings can be the culprit.
> 
> But always exceptions, hope the OP gives a follow up as to exactly what is cause of his problem that can be ours as well. Didn't read where the OP specified which engine he has. More speculation.


Judging from the location of the airbox and where the tubing was it's a 1.8L


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Does the 1.8L have a different oil filter location than the 1.4L as I have no problem replacing the filter on my Eco?


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

NickD said:


> Flash point of Doxos oil is 230*C, since I have a turbo, brought my engine to operating temperature and got out my precision IR thermometer. No hotter than the rest of the engine. So lets not speculate, major cause of underhood fires has always been related to fuel leaks with an indirect fuel injection pressures ranging between 35-70 psi. O'rings can be the culprit.


At idle though the turbo isn't going to be much hotter than the rest of the motor. But when in boost it can get much hotter. You are correct about fuel leaks though. I haven't looked at the motor much but one culprit could be the engine cover. On the GTO the fuel line passed under it and they were known over time to rub a hole in the fuel line causing multiple fires. So that would be one thing to check. I will do so on my car tonight to see if the fuel line is near any edges of it.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Beaker said:


> At idle though the turbo isn't going to be much hotter than the rest of the motor. But when in boost it can get much hotter. You are correct about fuel leaks though. I haven't looked at the motor much but one culprit could be the engine cover. On the GTO the fuel line passed under it and they were known over time to rub a hole in the fuel line causing multiple fires. So that would be one thing to check. I will do so on my car tonight to see if the fuel line is near any edges of it.


Certainly didn't connect a bunch of pyrometers all over the engine connected to computer with a graphical analysis and a variety of road test. Just drove my Cruze a tad bit on the rough side, opened the hood for some quick measurements.

Did that when designing alternators and ignition systems when we were blamed for failures. We had no say on how these components would be mounted. Just had to make improvements and learn how to live with the environment. Recall one turbo vehicle where our alternator was directly above it and behind the engine with very little airflow, with an ambient temperature of 170*C. Made the bad mistake of adding a thermal shutdown to the regulator, spec was a 135*C ambient, choose 150*C. But got a chance to reduce that by designing a circuit that could operate up to 190*C, but had to be done at the same budget price.

Miracle, I am still alive, lots of tension back then. It was around in the late 80's when GM hired a bunch of attorneys, couldn't even talk to another engineer in another department without an attorney present. Maybe you noticed your Cruze owners manual is 400 pages long. Mostly all disclaimers and safety information for protection against lawsuits. Need a wheelbarrow to haul a shop manual now.

Until the early 70's, God took the blame for all of this liability stuff, finally freed God from this, even if you do something stupid, with the correct attorney, can find someone else to blame. How this world has changed during my lifetime.


----------



## OLD SFG GUY (Mar 27, 2012)

Glad to know you're ok after this. But the location of the filter is not really the problem. But the issue here is the cap was not put back on correctly. We've had a few that back off the hoist spewing oil. But for the most part, the cap was not tightened correctly. Once it was actually the cap that was cracked. The cap will come with a new seal, GM p/n 55353325.

Cap should be tightened to 18 ft-lbs (25Nm)


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow, sorry to hear about the car! At least you're all right and kicking! The car can be replaced, you can't be. 

It does seem suspicious that the car caught fire right after being serviced at the dealer. I'd hire a lawyer and start them digging. 

Also, that would be great to find out how many of the engine fires were 1.8's and 1.4's, respectively. The 1.4 has no engine cover to speak of, and the fuel lines are well clear of everything that could conceivably rub on them.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

We simply DON'T know the cause of this fire. So we can only speculate until the facts surface from an investigation. I would certainly like more information on the number of Cruzes that have caught fire, and what the causes were.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mick said:


> I'm at a loss for words right now.
> 
> I would say talk to a lawyer. Not sure how this would be any different than a gas pedal sticking or car bursting into flames while parked in your garage.
> 
> ...


Gas pedals sticking are mechanical failures that Toyota was aware of. In fact, they were aware of it since 2002 and there are still at least 8 federal ongoing investigations that are still open to this day to determine the cause and why Toyota decided to ignore warnings from their own employees regarding this issue. 

The car bursting into flames while parked in their garage was entirely owner negligence. The 3800 V6 motor has leaking valve cover gaskets. You'd smell the oil LONG before it leaked enough to cause an engine fire. Any sensible person who took their car in for a check-up would have immediately been told that they needed replacing. There's also a safety recall released by GM for that. 

This, however, is not a fault of the motor or it's design, but entirely the fault of the oil change tech who performed the oil change. 



GoldenCruze said:


> We simply DON'T know the cause of this fire. So we can only speculate until the facts surface from an investigation. I would certainly like more information on the number of Cruzes that have caught fire, and what the causes were.


Did you miss the long posts above that detailed exactly what the problem is? This isn't the first person. Each time this happened, it was shortly after an oil change. Either they don't tighten the filter cap, don't remove the old seal and install a new one, or crack the cap while tightening and don't bother to check after they start the car. 

Oil change techs are bottom of the barrel, lowest paid employees at a dealership, usually with nothing more than a high school diploma, and there are some who don't even have that. 

Why do you think I insist on changing my own oil? People look at me like I'm stupid or something that I'd waste an hour of my time and get dirty for something that I could get done for $30 at an oil change shop. Is imply don't trust anyone else to work on my car, and for a good reason.


----------



## CrispyCruze (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! The fire inspector is starting his investigation today to determine the cause of the fire. Once I have that I will be able to figure out a plan of attack. Like I said, I'm not pointing any fingers until I know what's going on. Most of all I'm happy to be alive the rest will work itself out. I'm sure who ever is responsible will, at some point, take responsibilty. I will let everyone know what the investigation reveals when I get the findings. In the meantime, thanks to everyone for the great feedback!!


----------



## doc03 (May 18, 2011)

I have seen too many vehicles damaged from sloppy oil changes. Thats one thing I do
myself. I have seen filters not tightened, plugs cross threaded, plugs stripped out with airwrenches, filler caps left off and too much or too little oil installed.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Judging from the location of the airbox and where the tubing was it's a 1.8L


..........and steelies, which are native to the LS trim...hence my assertion that this was a 1.8L.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

gman19 said:


> ..........and steelies, which are native to the LS trim...hence my assertion that this was a 1.8L.


Stop making fun of my steelies!

BRB putting 22's


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Stop making fun of my steelies!


LOL! Nothin' wrong with steelies!! Especially on the "Cruzeator".....Love it Kermit!


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Did you miss the long posts above that detailed exactly what the problem is? This isn't the first person. Each time this happened, it was shortly after an oil change. Either they don't tighten the filter cap, don't remove the old seal and install a new one, or crack the cap while tightening and don't bother to check after they start the car.


 I caught all of that with great interest. And Crispy said similar, that he is not going to point fingers or take action until the investigation is completed. Like I said, we don't know the cause for this particular case. It looks like oil changes performed incorrectly has been the problem in other cases of fires, and that's why I'm interested in finding out more about that. I also have had problems with various oil change shops that have led me back to performing my own oil changes. Some of those problems were serious safety issues, such as letting air out of tires to an unsafe level that affected handling. Come to think of it, I did have a gasket from a filter canister stick to the mount once. Lost a quart of oil when I checked the engine for leaks before I could shut it down. Most embarrassing.


----------



## spoko2000 (Mar 29, 2012)

I just wanted to let you know I have a Cruze too and has not caught on fire. This could happen after the oil change that has been performed with errors. You need to go back to whoever changed your oil. They dripped oil and/or did not close tank properly.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

doc03 said:


> I have seen too many vehicles damaged from sloppy oil changes. Thats one thing I do
> myself. I have seen filters not tightened, plugs cross threaded, plugs stripped out with airwrenches, filler caps left off and too much or too little oil installed.


Bingo! :eusa_clap:



GoldenCruze said:


> XtremeRevolution said: I caught all of that with great interest. And Crispy said similar, that he is not going to point fingers or take action until the investigation is completed. Like I said, we don't know the cause for this particular case. It looks like oil changes performed incorrectly has been the problem in other cases of fires, and that's why I'm interested in finding out more about that. I also have had problems with various oil change shops that have led me back to performing my own oil changes. Some of those problems were serious safety issues, such as letting air out of tires to an unsafe level that affected handling. Come to think of it, I did have a gasket from a filter canister stick to the mount once. Lost a quart of oil when I checked the engine for leaks before I could shut it down. Most embarrassing.


So you know exactly what I'm talking about. Here's how I came to my conclusion. 

A. the *only *reports of this have been after an oil change. I invite you to find me a report that wasn't done after an oil change
B. the problem can be explained by an improper oil change
C. some people have gone over 30k miles with these cars already and have not had these issues. 

An engine fire on a car this new can be safely labeled as catastrophic. Either there's a defective part and we'll start seeing an exponentially increasing number of burned up Cruzes, or someone doing an oil change was hung over from the night before or working way too many hours and was too tired and missed something. All roads lead to oil changes being the common denominator. 

Nonetheless, I'm looking forward to hearing what the official investigation report says.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

CrispyCruze said:


> I don't even know where to start? First of all, I'm happy to be alive. I was driving home from the office on Friday afternoon when I was flagged down by a frantic motorist screaming at me to get out of my car because I was on fire. I didn't notice because the flames were blowing under the car. When I stopped the car to pull over I soon noticed I was in trouble due to the black smoke pouring out from under my hood. By the time I got out of my car it was shooting flames from underneath. Two nice ladies walking down the street saw this and had already called 911 so the fire department was already on the way. Within minutes the car was fully engulfed in flames right when the firemen showed up. Unfortunately it was too late, the car is gone. Oh ya, I forgot to mention that I had just had an oil change from the dealership. I'm not pointing fingers but it seems strange that this happened when it did. Since this has happened I have been investigating online and have found that this is happening more than we think. Why is Chevy not doing anything about this? I'm not the first person this has happened too. If I was on the highway when this happened I would probably be burned to death. I have been a long time Chevy customer and I feel very frustrated and let down. Will it take someone burning to death before they do something?
> A picture tells a thousand words by my video will tell the story. Check out the video link below
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_ZkooAl06o
> 
> Has anyone else had this happen? I don't know what to do, my insurance is offering me $4000 less than what I owe on it because of the depreciation as soon as I drove it off the lot. It was barley one year old. Can anyone give me some advice??




CrispyCruze,
I would like to apologize for the experience that you have had with your Cruze but I am very happy to hear that you are alright. I see that you are from Canada but I would like to gather your information so I can send it to our team in Canada. Can you please send me a PM with your full name, address, phone number, VIN number, approximate mileage and the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

My hunch is the oil filter cap wasn't put on right. There's not much else it could be. Maybe the o-ring was left off or maybe the cap never caught the threads in the housing or maybe cross threaded and it blew off.

Honda had a bunch of trouble with the CRV a couple of years ago with the motor catching fire after the first oil change. It turned out the oil filter gasket would often stick to the block and the tech would put a new filter with a second gasket and the double gasket would blow out and oil would spray on the exhaust manifold. The Cruze filter housing is different and I don't think a double gasket (o-ring on a Cruze) is actually physically possible but there are a few ways to mess up with the plastic cap.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm voting for a service tech that didn't know/didn't care what he/she was doing and thus the procedure was done incorrectly. I really hope we find out conclusively what caused this fire.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Someone else here started a thread about a close call with a shop rag left at the base of the oil filter to catch any spills. It started smoldering while he was at a gas pump, and he pulled it out before it started a fire. Add this possibility to the list.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Just would question the competency of a civic fire investigator. Sure would trust Abby from the NCIS TV show. She knows everything about everything.

In first meetings with competitive expert witnesses, would see some resumes like 30 pages long. When reviewing the educational background, would smile with a brief laugh, look at the witness, and comment, couldn't decide what you wanted to be when you grew up? Then the work experience, hmmm, seems like you couldn't keep a job for over 3 months. That sets the background for the battle about to ensue. 

There is always a reason for a mishap, hope your fire investigator finds the true reason. Met many professional expert witnesses, will say anything to win a case, but they cannot argue cold hard facts.


----------



## CrispyCruze (Mar 29, 2012)

SlvrECObullet said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/4767-cruze-catches-fire-2.html
> 
> heres a thread, quite a few people have had there cruze's catch fire after an oil change by a dealership, of course they probably just joined the forum for that reason then got another car, after everything was said and done. But we've seen the dealerships dont check to see if the old seal to the oil filter get stuck to the car, put the new filter on, then boom your car is a ChrispyCruze. lol. (not really a funny moment though) it is the Dealerships fault of course I dont know if anything has come of it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for pointing out that other thread. I have been looking all over the web and have found quite a few similar stories. That is the main reason why I posted my story, to get it in front of GM and other Cruze customers. If this is an ongoing problem hopefully we can all let them know to prevent someone from getting hurt. If it means training their staff better or changing the design in future model builds so be it. I know I will sleep alot better when I get to the bottom of this and everything is resolved. If anything, everyone that has read this forum thread will make **** sure that things are done right at their next oilchange.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Don't forget you can report this incident to the NHTSA. There are other Cruze fires reported there. 

https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/


Of the two fire complaints there, both were shortly after the car had been serviced at a Chevy dealership.


----------



## CrispyCruze (Mar 29, 2012)

US safety regulators have opened two separate investigations into Chevy Cruze. See article below. The Canadian Transportation Agency is also looking into my case.U.S. to probe Wrangler, Cruze on engine fire reports | Reuters


----------



## StoneCrab (Sep 14, 2011)

I'll bet you we see a revised service procedure for Cruze oil changes that involves a catch tray or rag under the filter. Also a reminder to torque the cap to specs. If there is a recall I bet it would be to fit a shield or tray under the filter. I noticed after one of my dealer oil changes that oil was pooled on the underbody aero tray under the engine (I have an Eco) which must have come from the filter removal - quite a bit of oil spilled and I could see how that could catch fire under some circumstances.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

gman19 said:


> In this instance, it appears to be a 1.8 that caught afire. Does anyone know of the fires that have occurred, now many have been 1.8 vs 1.4T cars? Beaker hit my line of thinking too with the heat a turbo can produce.


Both of the complaints listed on the NHTSA website are 1.4L cars


----------



## boogie (Jan 29, 2012)

Geez GM, What is wrong with a spin on filter down low on the car like most everything else.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

boogie said:


> Geez GM, What is wrong with a spin on filter down low on the car like most everything else.


Same thing with the Cavalier, manual claims that paper only element is good for the environment and cheap. Former may be true, but sure not that latter, that piece of paper only costs anywhere from two to three times as much as a metal encased spin on oil filter.

At least by having an fire caused by a leaking cap, you know they at least got in there to change that filter, no visible sign to the owner it was even changed. Already ran into that.

Not exactly new technology either, a vehicle like my old 1930 Olds didn't even have an oil filter, this was started in the late 30's. Here is a photo of the type of oil filter used in my then 1954 Olds Super 88:










Was mounted in a very heavy metal canister, most wondered why they were even there, in these pre positive crankcase ventilation and exhaust gas recirculation days, all that junk was expelled into the atmosphere. And they hardly would get dirty. Was sometime in the early 60's spin on oil filters came into existence. Also a new headache when the surfaces weren't cleaned first and exactly how to tighten them.

Even the Cruze oil filter only takes out solid particulates, worthless for acids, and wouldn't even have the former if it wasn't for putting carbon in our fuels. That carbon builds up everywhere, on intake valves, injectors, piston rings permitting more blow up augmented by PCV and EGR. Oil filter is only a very partial clean up component, nearly in the bad joke classification. And now made with plastic.

So you wonder why we have problems? Not really much to wonder about. Then poor workmanship.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

boogie said:


> Geez GM, What is wrong with a spin on filter down low on the car like most everything else.


For this little turbo charged engine the filter housing has coolant flowing through it to cool the oil. That's why a canister filter would not work.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I just installed a BBQ grill in the trunk of my car. Awaiting for a fire, maybe i can grill me some steak with some gasoline and oil taste.

mmmm mmmm GOOD.


----------



## jakemccrary (Dec 8, 2011)

All I know is Monday, I got my oil changed at 10k miles (synthetic) and since then I smell a burning smell after I turn the car off. I have a 1.4 Turbo.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

jakemccrary said:


> All I know is Monday, I got my oil changed at 10k miles (synthetic) and since then I smell a burning smell after I turn the car off. I have a 1.4 Turbo.


This ^^ is normal....AS LONG AS the smell goes away after a couple drives. I did my first full-syn oil change at 2K miles and noticed the same smell, but it did stop in a couple days.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

jakemccrary said:


> All I know is Monday, I got my oil changed at 10k miles (synthetic) and since then I smell a burning smell after I turn the car off. I have a 1.4 Turbo.


Another advantage of changing oil yourself, only takes about twenty minutes, know exactly what kind of oil is going in, what kind of filter, and if you do spill a drop, can wipe it off right away. But I don't even spill one drop.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

*What to do now?*

Hello,

I have been looking into this problem for about a week. I bought a Cruze 2LT exactly one year ago. I have 12500km now and I did my first oil change at about 6-7000km. Soon I will go for my second oil change. I am using Mobil 1 Full Syn.

What should Cruze owners do to have peace of mind regarding possible engine fires? Check the oil cap, oil level, coolant level? What do you guys think?


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Just check under the hood every time you fill up.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

gt_cristian said:


> What should Cruze owners do to have peace of mind regarding possible engine fires? Check the oil cap, oil level, coolant level? What do you guys think?


If you are having someone other than yourself doing the oil and filter changes, check under the hood and under the car before you leave the lot with it. Then check it again the next day after you have driven it to see if there are any new leaks under the hood or under the car. There are at least 100,000, or more, Cruzen out there that have had their oil and filter changed by now and maybe a half dozen have burned up. The probability that yours will catch fire are small, but so is the cost of checking vs. the cost of losing your car or worse.

On a side note, doesn't this make under the hood engine covers rather a bit of a pain?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

88 Supra Turbo has that pan, after owning this thing for 24 years now, became accustomed to it, but did install stainless steel bolts so they wouldn't rust. As low as that car is, just barely clears my old oil change ramps. No way will they work on this Cruze. The closest I can get my Made in the USA solid ramps to the leading edge of the front tire is about 5 inches, front bumper is blocking it. So looking around for new low profile ramps.

Have yet to change the oil in my Cruze yet, but if its like my Cavalier with that same kind of cheap, but not cheap to buy paper only filter element, have to follow this procedure.

First step is to drain the pan oil and let it completely drain before even thinking about the filter cap. Then buy holding a rag, heck I use Bounty paper towels, on the low side of the filter, carefully remove the cap just enough to let air in, some oil will leak out the low side of the filter, that is what that paper towel is for. That releases the air suction so the filter oil will drain into the pan. The filter in the Cavalier will not drain until the pan is empty and really makes a mess.

Whether the Cruze is the same way, will have to learn that, but that is how I am planning to start. I am fussy about keeping my engine compartment clean. Back in the old days with paper elements, every filter canister I ran across was mounted vertically. They could have done the same with the Cavalier and Cruze. Call the guy that designed it that way, for a nice word, inconsiderate.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

NickD said:


> As low as that car is, just barely clears my old oil change ramps. No way will they work on this Cruze. The closest I can get my Made in the USA solid ramps to the leading edge of the front tire is about 5 inches, front bumper is blocking it. So looking around for new low profile ramps.


I had the same problem with a set of steel ramps I bought many years ago. They are yellow and when I discovered I couldn't get any front wheel drive car up on them, I wrote to the manufacturer about it. They wrote back and said they were aware of the problem and had just came out with some extensions that would correct the problem. They sent me a set and they work just great. They are plastic, two piece affairs that hook into the very bottom of the steel ramps and make a two angle extension onto the steel ramps. They come apart and nest together into a box shaped bundle that fits inside one of the steel ramps for storage. I just found them at http://www.discountramps.com/truck-service-ramps.htm. The ramps I have are the URB9000 and the extensions are UR2000. It looks like the colors have changed over the years, but it is the same product that I have.


----------



## Darkhoust (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow..... I am having Deja Vu. I got my Cruze 1LT serviced at some crappy mechanic chain. 3000 miles later, when I got it serviced at my own mechanic, he noticed that the last person who changed my oil didn't do it right. And now I am reading about this? :uhh:


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

My ramps are from the 60's, orange colored, and so old the labels wore off a long time ago. But are nine inches wide, so maybe those extensions will work. Incline angle of my ramps are 20.5 degrees, maximum angle for the Cruze is close to 17 degrees. Ha, could achieve that by cutting an inch and a half off the rears of the ramps. But then the car would be that much lower, a tight squeeze for me.

Shouldn't surprise me, whenever I get a new vehicle, always some kind special tools I have to buy. Have a whole box full of those, with most I can't even remember what they were for.

Dealer wants 63 bucks for synthetic, then a drive with four bucks plus per gallon of gas and a wait. Can do that in my garage for 30 bucks using Mobil One and a genuine Delco filter. Plus I don't care for those four point lifts they use under that thin strip of metal under the rocker panels. First place for paint to chip off. Gone are the days with bumper jacks and real frames where you can jack up anywhere. Sure don't want to try a bumper jack on that piece of plastic hanging way down in the front.

Looking at these newer oil change ramps, just say low profile, but don't give the inclination angle. How nebulous can they be.

How can you screw up an oil change? Guess some guys really figured that out all by themselves.


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

Wish mine would catch on fire. It is a piece of crap, especially the transmission. (6-speed automatic) It had a valve body change (supposedly) at 350 miles and it still shifts awful, especially from 2 to 3 and 3 back to 2.


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> CrispyCruze,
> I would like to apologize for the experience that you have had with your Cruze but I am very happy to hear that you are alright. I see that you are from Canada but I would like to gather your information so I can send it to our team in Canada. Can you please send me a PM with your full name, address, phone number, VIN number, approximate mileage and the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


I don't know you, or have any idea what your reputation is, so forgive me if this seems offensive, but I suggest you not sway the OP into contacting you, for legal reasons. Especially through a message board. Send your contact info to the OP via PM or email and wait for a response from the proper authorities.

CrispyCruze,

I'm sorry to hear of your misfortune. It's upsetting and concerning, to say the least. I'm happy to hear you're physically OK. Please, if you feel any mental anguish, seek help immediately. Something like this may not seem like a big deal at first, but eventually reality hits and your mind's ability to suppress your subconscious feelings of turmoil and distress will diminish. 

There's no shame in getting help regarding your mental and emotional well being.

In regards to my comment to "Stacy", please, let the professionals handle this. If Stacy wants to further investigate, give an attorney or your insurance agent, or perhaps even the fire inspector any and all contact information of anyone who tries to contact you or question you regarding this matter. Do not answer any questions by anyone except your attorney and your insurance agent. If others ask you any questions, tell them to contact your attorney.

I wouldn't even post the results of the inspection here until after the case is settled. Any information you divulge can be used against you and your claim.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Erastimus said:


> Wish mine would catch on fire. It is a piece of crap, especially the transmission. (6-speed automatic) It had a valve body change (supposedly) at 350 miles and it still shifts awful, especially from 2 to 3 and 3 back to 2.


Wouldn't want my granddaughter or wife endangered by a catastrophic fire due to AT problems and because of whatever this fault is.

Control valve say in the old TH-400, a 100% mechanical automatic as opposed to these newer electronic controlled transmission, does share the same function like selecting forward, neutral, and reverse, and also locking the transmission in a particular gear, say first or second gear. In drive, the governor and modulator determine the shift points and can be manually adjusted to shift extremely smooth.

In an electronic transmission, solenoid valves replaced this part of the control valve function, four or more of them, haven't looked at the six speed, yet and is controlled by software from data from the Vss, MAP, TPS as the key controlling factors, but namely firmware. One solenoid has to be de-energized to release a clutch while another one is energized to enable a different clutch to shift gears or otherwise will be stuck into two gears at the same time for not only transmission damage, but rather jerky shifts.

In my opinion, changing the control valve was a wasted effort as long as you can shift between forward, neutral, and reverse. Can have electrical problems, the neutral safety and brake switches affect this, as well as the firmware. Understand that the Cruze has updated firmware, that is what should be looked at.

If some apparent dealers can't even deal with a drain plug and an oil filter cap, how are they going to deal with the complexities of an AT? Have to find a different dealership and that is what that 800 number is for.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

amalmer71 said:


> I don't know you, or have any idea what your reputation is, so forgive me if this seems offensive, but I suggest you not sway the OP into contacting you, for legal reasons. Especially through a message board. Send your contact info to the OP via PM or email and wait for a response from the proper authorities.
> 
> CrispyCruze,
> 
> ...




amalmer71,
I am a representative from General Motors. I was offering assistance to CrispyCruze as such. Feel free to contact me privately if you have any other questions or comments. Thank you for your concern. 
~Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> amalmer71,
> I am a representative from General Motors. I was offering assistance to CrispyCruze as such. Feel free to contact me privately if you have any other questions or comments. Thank you for your concern.
> ~Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Since I have been on many different of these dedicated boards, unusual that any representative from the manufacture would be even present. Most boards of this type have the blind leading the blind. Vehicles are rather complex creatures, could certainly use the technical expertise

I can spend literally hours on the phone with my own kids or friends on the phone discussing the cause of the problem and the fix. But when the vehicle gets here, 99% of the time, the description of the problem is way off. Nothing like being in person and test driving the vehicle or even looking at it tells an entirely different story.


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> amalmer71,
> I am a representative from General Motors. I was offering assistance to CrispyCruze as such. Feel free to contact me privately if you have any other questions or comments. Thank you for your concern.
> ~Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


There's no concern, on my part, for you. My concern is for CrispyCruze.

I feel no need to contact you privately regarding this matter, since I'm not involved in any way, shape or form, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Wonder what happened with Crispy's Cruze? Have the legal beagles got everything locked up? Is it too soon to know what happened with this car? This is just a bump post.


----------



## CrispyCruze (Mar 29, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Wonder what happened with Crispy's Cruze? Have the legal beagles got everything locked up? Is it too soon to know what happened with this car? This is just a bump post.



There are no updates unfortunately. Both Chevy and the Federal Government are keeping quiet for now until they are finished their investigation. As you may know, there are a couple of cases pending of the same variety. I have not been keeping quiet due to any legal issues. I have been staying away from this site because I’m so angry at the way I have been treated by Chevy that I am at a loss for words. They seem to be treating the whole situation very lightly and are very close to losing a long time Chevy customer for life.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

BUMP Just wanted to keep this one up near the top, so it doesn't get forgotten.


----------



## itslyndz (Apr 14, 2012)

This should probably be a sticky.... I remember reading about engine fires on the Cruze on MSNBC, but didnt think much of it. After reading this and seeing photos of his car, I am no longer interested in purchasing this as my next vehicle. I was hoping to get a 2011 Cruze in dark grey near the end of the year, but reading about someone's personal account and seeing their photographs has deterred me. I guess maybe ill check back in a couple years with the Cruze, if its even still being produced....


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

itslyndz said:


> This should probably be a sticky.... I remember reading about engine fires on the Cruze on MSNBC, but didnt think much of it. After reading this and seeing photos of his car, I am no longer interested in purchasing this as my next vehicle. I was hoping to get a 2011 Cruze in dark grey near the end of the year, but reading about someone's personal account and seeing their photographs has deterred me. I guess maybe ill check back in a couple years with the Cruze, if its even still being produced....


The common factor in all the fires appears to be a dealer-done oil change. That's not a fault with the car, it means Chevy's techs need to be smacked with a clue-by-four. All things considered, the Cruze is a **** good car and I'm happy with mine, and I'm a notoriously picky SOB.


----------



## itslyndz (Apr 14, 2012)

coinneach said:


> The common factor in all the fires appears to be a dealer-done oil change. That's not a fault with the car, it means Chevy's techs need to be smacked with a clue-by-four. All things considered, the Cruze is a **** good car and I'm happy with mine, and I'm a notoriously picky SOB.


I am also extremely picky with what car I drive/purchase. If there isnt a dark grey color for the 2013's I wont be buying one anyway...


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

BUMP Just wanted to keep this one up near the top, so it doesn't get forgotten. It's been nearly a month since we last heard. Crispy, PM me if you don't want to share an update publicly. I'm am really concerned how this is playing out for you.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Some more info concerning the Cruze fires! The Associated Press: Feds add 2012 model year to Chevy Cruze fire probe


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OK - so the entire line of Cruzen are under investigation for two fires that both appear to have occurred shortly after oil changes. Lets see - first it was was uncontrolled acceleration in US built Toyotas and then Volt fires after crash testing without proper cleanup afterwords. Now it's two Cruze fires. I know sensationalism sells news, but I wonder if the NHTSA is complicit in this in the form of someone trying to justify their salary. On the other hand, based on history, the NHTSA does do a fairly good job of cutting through media generated perceptions and getting to the bottom of any issues that may or may not really be there.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

"Investigators are focusing on wiring and a computer that controls the transmission."

Certainly confusion between the owners manual fuse placement against those printed covers in the vehicle. Owners manual states the transmission control module is in the under the hood fuse panel and is fuse #1. Fuse panel calls that an ICM fuse and only rated at 15 amps. Been a long time since AT used a separate control panel, been part of the PCM.

Besides that, if you have a manual transmission, don't even have a transmission control computer. Guess according to these investigators us guys with a MT have no concerns.

Certainly seen more than my share of fried electronics, you only see flames in Hollywood movies. A most a small puff of smoke, then everything is dead. PowerMOSFET transistors that would drive the solenoids in an AT, the greatest current are all protected by a very thin, about the size of one of your hairs, aluminum fuse. Those pop instantly with even the slightest overload.

Most recent was a REIL system at one of my airports, that was hit by lightning, those tiny little microchips were blown to bits. Tiny is about 15 mils square, but not detectable case damage.

Here we are talking about flames, seen many burnt wiring in automotive, mostly due to DIYers that like to use the exhaust manifold to hold a bundle of wires. Its rare that any wire would get red hot to start a fire before a fuse blows or even if the wire deteriorates. Is common in homes where electricians can't make a good electrical connection and like to use those new crazy push fasteners in a plastic box. 

Here we are talking about reaching a substantial ignition temperature that is either ignition gasoline or even a much hotter ignition temperature to ignite engine oil. And those can cause huge flames. So why aren't they investigating that. And what about these two fires starting after an oil change?



Oil filter is sure suspect, directly above the exhaust manifold that can easily reach 1,600*F. That is where most of our fuel dollar is going anyway. If there is a recall, should be relocating that oil filter housing in a safer place.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Just to remind folks that the TCM on the automatic Cruzen is located inside the transaxle case, not in a fuse panel or somewhere else behind the dash. Even the eAssist transaxles have both processors located inside the transaxle housing. There are more than two fires reported on the NHTSA web site for the '11 model year and there were more than two fires reported on this web site.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

NickD said:


> Oil filter is sure suspect, directly above the exhaust manifold that can easily reach 1,600*F. That is where most of our fuel dollar is going anyway. If there is a recall, should be relocating that oil filter housing in a safer place.


I did a little experiment when I changed my oil the other day, I intentionally let some spill out of the filler neck and it runs right down the engine and onto the exhaust manifold and turbo. If it was just the exhaust it wouldn't be much of a concern but with as hot as that turbo gets it could certainly start a fire. Even after I cleaned as much oil off as I could there was still considerable smoke (enough to keep the fire extinguisher handy till it burned off). Carelessness could also be causing these fires since it seems most have happened right after an oil change.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I just went and reviewed both the 2011 and 2012 reports at NHTSA for Cruze fires. There is one report for a 2012, which is why the investigation has been extended to include the 2012 model year. There are now half a dozen unique reports for 2011. At least one is related to an oil change, but one states that it had been 4,000 miles since an oil change. The remaining reports aren't so clear as to the timing between oil changes and fires. The original investigation was opened with a grand total of two NHTSA reports plus reports elsewhere, some of which may have come from CT.

Here's the summary of the NHTSA investigation:
==============================

NHTSA Action Number:
NHTSA Recall Campaign Number:
 PE12010
 N/A 
Make: CHEVROLET
Model: CRUZE
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS LLC
 Model Year : 2011
 Component(s) : 
ENGINE AND ENGINE COOLING
 Date Investigation Opened : March 28, 2012
 Date Investigation Closed : Open
 Summary: 







The Office of Defects Investigation (ODI) has received 2 complaints of engine compartment fire in model year 2011 Chevrolet Cruze vehicles. Both complaints were received within the last month and allege engulfing fires resulting in total vehicle loss. In addition, ODI has identified field reports submitted as part of Early Warning Reporting data that relate to the alleged defect. A Preliminary Evaluation has been opened to assess the cause, scope and frequency of the alleged defect. The ODI reports cited above can be viewed at www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/complaints under the following identification numbers (ODI Nos.): 10450556, 10446718
 
==============================

Reviewing the NHTSA complaints on both the 2011 and 2012 Cruze, I noticed that some of the reports were definite duplicates - the NHTSA case numbers were the same. I also noticed that the same problem would be reported multiple times, but that the descriptions were so similar that either people are using copy/paste from the first report or the same person made multiple reports for the same issue. I even saw one report files by someone who didn't like the visability out the windshield or rear-view mirror during a test drive.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Interesting read. I am getting an intermittant burning plastic smell inside the vehicle (2012 Cruze 1LT RS Auto), I wonder if this has anything to do with this?? Of course it may be totally unrelated. I have 5,850+/- miles on my Cruze.


----------



## zr1000a1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Complaints - Search Results | Safercar.gov | NHTSA

http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/complaints/results.cfm

One duplicate complaint in this one. Interestingly though, when comparing Vin with a decoder, one of them is an Eco Manual (PK), the other is a 2LT auto (PG). Both are 2011's (B). Of course both are 1.4 turbos (9: LUJ)

And they are concentrating on Transmission Control Modules?

EDIT: you have to input the "ODI Nos." into the search box:
10450556, 10446718

The Vins I am referring to is:
1G1PK5S99B7...
1G1PG5S98B7...


----------



## zr1000a1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Figured I would post these links just because it also mentions that the Cruze is also not alone in a fire investigation. The 2010 Wrangler seems to have a problem with overheating or expanding transmission fluid (overflowing from dipstick?) causing some fires, mostly in aggressive off-roading. Also the new 2013 Malibu has a potentially very serious software recall.
2012 Chevy Cruze Added to NHTSA Fire Probe, 2013 Malibu Software Recall - WOT on Motor Trend

https://rumors.automobilemag.com/nh...let-cruze-jeep-wrangler-for-fires-121021.html


----------



## jvrmedia (Jun 22, 2012)

*Ctv*

Hi CrispyCruze. Wondering if you could get in touch with me about your car fire. 
Thanks. [email protected]. (CTV)


----------



## mattjt21 (Jul 12, 2013)

I am going to ask if anyone has heard of any 2013's having any issues?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

All 2013 Cruzen from Lordstown have the shield cut before it's installed. I'm closing this thread since there have been no reported fires on any Cruze with the shield cut recall done.


----------

